# anyone in cheshire ?



## mandy1968 (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi Ladies. I am a complete beginner and looking for a gym and a training buddy who knows what their doing or can learn together. I can travel and commit two hrs a day ...  please anyone...


----------



## mandy1968 (Jan 19, 2016)

mandy1968 said:


> Hi Ladies. I am a complete beginner and looking for a gym and a training buddy who knows what their doing or can learn together. I can travel and commit two hrs a day ...  please anyone...


 p.s I am based in Lymm cheshire


----------



## Steve80 (May 21, 2013)

Hiya

im a bodybuilder and can offer advice 

steve


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm in cheshire but not a lady

Except for on Wednesday


----------



## onions1976 (May 1, 2015)

Check out Alchemy Personal Training in wilmslow


----------



## mandy1968 (Jan 19, 2016)

Steve80 said:


> Hiya
> 
> im a bodybuilder and can offer advice
> 
> steve


 Thank you Steve just advise on a program. I have given myself 5 months to kick Arse before my birthday


----------



## mandy1968 (Jan 19, 2016)

Steve80 said:


> Hiya
> 
> im a bodybuilder and can offer advice
> 
> steve


 Thank you Steve just advise on a program. I have given myself 5 months to kick Arse before my birthday


----------



## mandy1968 (Jan 19, 2016)

mrwright said:


> I'm in cheshire but not a lady
> 
> Except for on Wednesday


 Don't have to be  I have joined a gym in Warrington. ..You local ?


----------



## kickintfyass (Nov 29, 2011)

Which gym Mandy ?


----------



## mandy1968 (Jan 19, 2016)

Fit4less


----------



## kickintfyass (Nov 29, 2011)

No probs, good look in your fitness adventure, just don't get caught up in all the fitness marketing crap! Like fad diets and so on, train hard and eat smart


----------



## mandy1968 (Jan 19, 2016)

kickintfyass said:


> No probs, good look in your fitness adventure, just don't get caught up in all the fitness marketing crap! Like fad diets and so on, train hard and eat smart


 Thank you I intend too.. are you in Warrington?


----------



## kickintfyass (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm in merseyside, but work in Warrington


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Few members around cheshire on here including myself.


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

Are you still looking for a gym buddy?


----------

